# Lederverarbeitung Schurke?



## Supersnooper (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir nun nen Schurken gemacht weil ich mal was anderes Probieren will. Denke mal das ich mit Lederverarbeitung auch den richtigen Beruf gewählt habe aber mich würde mal interessieren welche Spezialisierung den nun bei einem Schurken am sinnvollsten wäre eurer Meinung nach.

Gruß
Supersnooper


----------



## Naulabates (18. September 2007)

Elementarlederer


----------



## Isegrim (18. September 2007)

Schau dir die erhältlichen Rezepte für 

Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung

Elementarlederverarbeitung

Stammeslederverarbeitung

an und entscheide dich dann. Für Elementar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (28. September 2007)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mit meinem Schurken den Beruf zu wechseln ( im mom. Juwi ), aber wenn ich es machen würde, würd ich auch Elementar-Leder nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin 

PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde Elementar-Leder nehmen und Kürschnerei.
Als Schurke macht man seine Kleidung selber oder seine Waffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (13. Oktober 2007)

> Als Schurke macht man seine Kleidung selber oder seine Waffen. top.gif



Nja, nicht zwingend, ich selbst habe mit meinem Schurken auch Juwi, also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis dahin

Euer PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

